# .htaccess Portforwarding Problem



## Tuts4you (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

ich versuchs schon seit Stunden - bekomms aber leider nicht hin  

*Ausgangslage: *
http://subdomain.domain.de verweist auf http://www.domain.de/ordner/
htaccess liegt im selben Verzeichnis 

*Portforwarding:*
http://subdomain.domain.de:16000 per htaccess auf ip:16000

http://subomdain.domain.de/:16000 bekomme ich hin, aber leider nicht ohne "/". 

Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen? 
Danke!


----------



## erik s. (13. Juni 2013)

Dann zeig uns doch mal den entsprechenden Abschnitt deiner .htaccess.


----------



## Tuts4you (13. Juni 2013)

Hi Erik, 

danke für deine Antwort. 

Aktuell habe ich in meiner .htaccess stehen:

```
RewriteRule (:12001) https://IP-Address
RewriteRule (:12002) http://IP-Address:12002
```

Das bewirkt halt leider nur, dass das Forwarding mit einem vorherigen Slash (/) funktioniert  


```
RewriteCond %{SERVER_NAME} ^12002$
RewriteRule .* http://IP-Address:12002 [L,R]
```

Sollte eigentlich lt. Dokumentation von .htaccess und RewriteRules funktionieren, aber leider auch ohne Erfolg bei mir. 

Hast du irgendeine Idee?
Müssen individuelle Ports am Webserver respektive der Domain erst freigeschalten werden? 

Vielen Dank!

Grüße, Michael


----------



## erik s. (13. Juni 2013)

Ist denn für den Port 12002 ein eigener VHOST mit eigenem Verzeichnis eingerichtet oder fällt es mit dem Verzeichnis eines anderen VHOST zusammen?

Falls das erste der Fall ist, bräuchtest du nicht mehr auf den Port prüfen, sondern nur noch eine RewriteCond einrichten, die prüft, ob der übergebene Host eine IP ist oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann soll er auf die entsprechende IP umleiten.

Bei letzterem könnte die Lösung in etwa so aussehen:

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^sub.website.com:12002$ [NC]
RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT} ^12002$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ https://123.45.67.891:12002/$1 [L,R=302]
```


----------



## Tuts4you (13. Juni 2013)

Kann man einen VHOST auf einem gemieteten Webserver (Domain + Webspace) einrichten? 
Ich denke, dass genau die og. Konstellation mein Vorhaben verhindert!


----------



## erik s. (13. Juni 2013)

Wer hat denn die Ports für dich eingerichtet?


----------



## Tuts4you (13. Juni 2013)

So wie es ausschaut noch niemand  
Ich habe nicht gewusst, dass individuelle Ports geöffnet werden müssen!
Hab grad ne E-Mail an den Hoster geschrieben!


----------

